# Release Boats ??



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone own one? Rode in one? Even looked at one? I saw them the first time about a month ago. The options, layout and price point have kept me looking alot more than I thought I would. Almost enough to go find one I like, lol. I have been looking at the new 19RX. Any reviews, first or 2nd hand on these boats??


----------



## Dustinf16 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jaster I have owned the release 180RX since Sep of last year. The hull itself is great but the company they purchase their accessory parts from is horrible. 5 live well pump cartridges. 3 Bimini Tops, 1 new bilge pump. The customer service absolutely sucks. They refuse to do anything until you go to their webpage and just give negative review after review. After 8 months they are finally installing the 2 rod holders that the boat was suppose to come with.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I know 2 people that had them and hated them. Really cheap quality, both sold them and swore they'd never buy one again. They look pretty good but that's about it.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dustinf16 said:


> Jaster I have owned the release 180RX since Sep of last year. The hull itself is great but the company they purchase their accessory parts from is horrible. 5 live well pump cartridges. 3 Bimini Tops, 1 new bilge pump. The customer service absolutely sucks. They refuse to do anything until you go to their webpage and just give negative review after review. After 8 months they are finally installing the 2 rod holders that the boat was suppose to come with.


Damn, yours must be the review I read, lol. Tbey replied once and no more replies??

Split, what size were they? Guess this is steering me away! Wish Inhad a Horn Budget, lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

20 and 23 I believe. One bought new, one was almost new.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Uh uh. Guess my pipe dreams are shot to hell, lol. I dont owe on anything, so was think8ng a little payment would be worth it. Guess I will keep the palm beach another year or 2!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Family freind downsized from a SeaRay to a Release 19/20. 

Sold it within a month of using on lake Eufala. Same situation as above, everything started failing and it wasn't fast enough on the hole shot to skii behind.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad I posted up. TY PFF. Gonna have to name the Paln Beach and keep her!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice save PFF!


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

I have a 208rx since Oct of last year. No complaints from me, but little use so far really and I am not as skilled as many here. Had a cockpit drain that had a kink and was slow and a few chips that were all dealt with under warranty by Sportsman Marine in Fairhope where I bought mine.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

You get what you pay for.


----------

